# Iphone 5 macro?



## Destroyer551 (Dec 1, 2009)

Seems like there's quite a few people that use their Iphones for taking pictures, along with a supposively 4$ macro lens. I looked on ebay and there seems to be quite different choices of varying prices. What's an effective cheap lens for an Iphone 5 that I can get off ebay? Also, does anyone have any pictures taken with an Iphone+macro lens that they can post?


----------

